# Bit is dropping



## veja (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had my router for over 10 years and this has never happened to me. I started routing a rabbit (3/4" x 1/4"), over about 45", the bit dropped about 1/4"! It is a Craftsman 1 1/2 hp. The collet was tight on the bit, the big bolt that secures the base was tight, the measuring ring was tight, and I checked the shaft in the motor, and there was no play in it. Does anyone know how and why this happened? And, what is the fix? 
Thanks to all
vjb


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Veja. One of the things that can happen, Are their any burs on the bit? Is the bit an older bit. The nut or the jam collar could be worn There could be dirt on the nut threads. Clean the nut and collar, and check for wear. If the collar is old, you may want to replace them. Always make sure that you pull the bit away from the bottom of the hole a little bit before tightening the nut I hope this may help.And welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## veja (Mar 24, 2009)

*bit is dropping*



dutchman 46 said:


> Hello Veja. One of the things that can happen, Are their any burs on the bit? Is the bit an older bit. The nut or the jam collar could be worn There could be dirt on the nut threads. Clean the nut and collar, and check for wear. If the collar is old, you may want to replace them. Always make sure that you pull the bit away from the bottom of the hole a little bit before tightening the nut I hope this may help.And welcome to Router Forums.


The bit is brand new. The threads were clean. I just may have a worn collar and nut. I'll have to get to Sears and replace them.

Thanks alot for the help.
vjb


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a craftsman router with a 1/4 " collet and I was cutting with a straight bit it was a older high speed steel one I was cutting too deep and got a vibration that let the bit drop out of the router so far that it almost came out. every thing was tight but was cutting to deep and fast for the bit. a shallower cut solved the prob.


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

*Shank Size*

Along with the previous suggestions, I would also measure the diameter of the shank of the bit. You said it was brand new and it is possible that it is undersize. Particularly if it is an import bit where quality control may be suspect. If it is a few thousandths undersize (.247 for a 1/4 shank or .497 for a 1/2 shank) it may seem to be held it the collet but really is not held solidly. A set of micrometers are a good investment even for a woodworker.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I had an older craftsman router that did the same thing. I think the problem I had was the male collet profile slipping in the female profile motor shaft (no I'm not talking dirty). There was nothing I could figure to fix it ( tried all the reasonable fixes) so it was trashed, and not very much missed.


----------



## veja (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the help. I tried some shallower cuts and they went just fine. I'll have to borrow a micrometer and check the shanks. I don't want to trash the router yet. Thanks again.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You are welcome, Please fill out the profile, That way we Can track you and There may be someone on line right near you.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I was going to suggest checking the shank size. Sometimes you may get a hold of a metric shank. However, I see that you got some good answers an appears you've corrected the problem.


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

Like Tom And Rick I also had two Craftsman routers. Both routers after some years of use began to do the same thing. My bits were working ther way out. Ruined a miter guage slot I was putting in a portable table. I was so ticked off I tossed out both routers. Good luck getting yours figured out. Hope you don't have the same end result as I.
Bruno


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums veja.


----------

